

Lessons learned publishing my first CPAN module - knighthacker
http://engineering.crowdtilt.com/lessons-learned-cpan/

======
tantalor
Author forgot to mention that CPAN modules are automatically tested on various
platforms and different Perl versions.

The test matrix, [http://www.cpantesters.org/distro/W/WebService-
NationBuilder...](http://www.cpantesters.org/distro/W/WebService-
NationBuilder.html?oncpan=1&distmat=1&version=0.0105)

The test itself, [https://metacpan.org/source/AANARI/WebService-
NationBuilder-...](https://metacpan.org/source/AANARI/WebService-
NationBuilder-0.0105/t/01-basic.t)

~~~
aanari
That's a great point tantalor, thanks for sharing.

------
jitl
While the CPAN process is quick and easy to publish modules and get code from
the web, it still lacks an "uninstall" function. There are a number of ad-hoc
tools that (attempt to) uninstall CPAN modules, but the package manager itself
has only the install action [0].

Using the system package manager has worked much better for me.

[0]: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2626449/how-can-i-de-
inst...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2626449/how-can-i-de-install-a-
perl-module-installed-via-cpan)

~~~
aanari
Hello, author here,

I recommend App::pmuninstall for this task:

pm-uninstall [options] Module

[https://metacpan.org/pod/pm-uninstall](https://metacpan.org/pod/pm-uninstall)

------
jey
People still use Perl?

~~~
netvarun
It's still alive and pretty vibrant. And of course, Perl is used extensively
at my startup, Semantics3(yc w13) :)

~~~
knighthacker
I am glad to hear that you are using Perl at Semantics3. I like what you guys
are doing :)

